# Trump’s Proposed China Tariffs Will Hit Vape Industry



## Hooked (10/7/18)

http://vaping360.com/vape-news/68370/trumps-proposed-china-tariffs-will-hit-vape-industry/

"Vapers are about to face price increases on Chinese products if President Trump gets his way. But there’s time to register opposition if you want to.

As part of Trump’s trade war with China — which began today — administration officials have included Chinese-made vapor products in the list of imported goods that will soon be subject to a 25 percent tariff. The actions being threatened will affect the cost of hundreds of other products too, including auto parts and tech components.

And, of course, a 25 percent price hike would hurt vapers too, not just businesses. Although most of the e-liquid we use is made in the U.S., just about all vaping hardware is made in China. According to American Vaping Association president Gregory Conley, the proposed tariff will also include batteries intended for vaping products.

There will be a public hearing in Washington on July 24, in the main hearing room of the U.S. International Trade Commission, 500 E Street SW. It begins at 9:30 a.m. The deadline to sign up to speak has passed, but all interested parties can make comments on the U.S. Trade Representative’s public docket.

Comments from businesses will probably have the most impact on the commerce-focused administration. The intent of the tariffs is to help American industry. But the vape industry wouldn’t receive any benefit at all from the tariffs, and could be badly hurt. Customers will delay purchases, waiting out the tariffs, and retail businesses will do the same with their wholesale purchases. Wholesalers will reduce their orders from Chinese manufacturers, who will be forced to slow production, lay off workers, and reduce R&D budgets."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (10/7/18)

Hooked said:


> The intent of the tariffs is to help American industry. But the vape industry wouldn’t receive any benefit at all from the tariffs, and could be badly hurt.



It'll help Jai Haze to compete price-wise, seeing as he is having his device made in the US. No wonder he's so windg@t, Trump is his china. Not in the China sense but in the china sense. If Trump changes his campaign slogan from "Make America Great Again" to "I've kept it real - have you?" for the next election, it will confirm my suspicions that Jai is exercising undue influence on the White House.

Seriously, though, slowdown of vaping turnover is becoming apparent from what I've heard from American vapers. Kopel and others have noted that where vaping shops once featured a huge range of different gear (including American and Euro-made devices), shops are now stocking Smok kits and little else.

I think it's part of the industry now reaching critical mass, partly capitalist rationalisation, partly new hardware losing its lustre for vapers. Take the cell phone industry as a comparison. Cell phones are used by near as darnit 100% of the consumer public yet there are only a handful of big brands - Apple, Samsung, Huawei, maybe a few others. How many brands can vaping support, considering it's only used by 3% of the American public?

I think vapers are also moving away from the idea that you absolutely must have every new device that comes out. You just end up with a bunch of atties that are all basically the same design, just packaged a bit differently. Initially, vapers could recoup most of their costs by selling their unwanted gear. But as the market reaches saturation, second-hand sales have also slowed. I have very little interest in hardware now. A new device needs to be truly revolutionary to grab my interest. Initially, regular new designs made sense because there was rapid design and performance improvement. But the Hadaly has been out for ages now and is still the best flavour dripper in my view. Later releases aren't necessarily better. So there is little incentive to buy them.

Vandy Vape bring out a new atty literally every month. Most of them sink without trace and even the popular ones are only popular for a month or two. If Apple had to design and release a new phone every month, what would it do to their R&D costs? Again, we can look at JUUL. They don't bring out a new device every month. They made one device but did it properly. That way, they get some longevity out of the product. The Vandy Vape scattergun approach of peppering the market with new atties and hoping something sticks doesn't seem viable to me. Sure, the tariffs aren't going to help. But the industry has other issues too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## darkal333 (10/7/18)

RichJB said:


> It'll help Jai Haze to compete price-wise, seeing as he is having his device made in the US. No wonder he's so windg@t, Trump is his china. Not in the China sense but in the china sense. If Trump changes his campaign slogan from "Make America Great Again" to "I've kept it real - have you?" for the next election, it will confirm my suspicions that Jai is exercising undue influence on the White House.
> 
> Seriously, though, slowdown of vaping turnover is becoming apparent from what I've heard from American vapers. Kopel and others have noted that where vaping shops once featured a huge range of different gear (including American and Euro-made devices), shops are now stocking Smok kits and little else.
> 
> ...


Your comment was so well thought out that I became a member. I'm a member over at Vu.

Since learning how to make my own, I only want to buy attys. So, this will suck for us who love purchasing the newest sxk, single coils... But maybe it will bring down the price of American made stuff. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/7/18)

is this not for items imported directly to America. seems a bit strange that a US policy has to be implemented world wide. But then again its is America.....do as you told and not as we do


----------



## RichJB (11/7/18)

It only applies to the US market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (11/7/18)

Maybe start importing to S.A, and then to the U.S? If it works out cheaper than the usual route with the new tariffs.


----------

